# Target Restock S1-5



## ZahRey (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey everyone!

Target did a restock of series 1-5 and Sanrio over the weekend (Mostly 5 I think). They're still selling 5 on the website and 1-4 are sometimes in stock if you call the store. Not all targets seem to have them, and they get different amounts, but hopefully you'll get lucky!

edit: sorry, I think someone posted this already, trying to delete this thread but not sure how...


----------



## Boydo (Mar 21, 2022)

Yea I scored big yesterday at one of my targets! Got 2 packs of each series lol. Went to one again today but only got one series one (sold ouuut)


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 21, 2022)

I managed to get 6 packs of series 1 from my Target today. I appreciate the heads up


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 24, 2022)

I actually got notified from my target app that they were restocked! I managed to order 4 pks of series 5 and also got 4 packs from my local target and a buddy of mine also got me 4 packs at his the other day! I am 6 NPC’s away from finishing the collection now yay!!!! (Still waiting on the 4 packs I ordered so crossing my fingers I get a few from those as well).


----------

